
[MIT 6.824 Project] Design and Implementation of Proof-Of-Stake [pdf] - henrya
https://pdos.csail.mit.edu/6.824/projects/ecto.pdf
======
henrya
To learn about much debated proof-of-stake, we designed our own and
implemented it. This is purely for academic and research interest, and _HAS NO
MONETARY VALUE WHATSOEVER_

